
Azure Is the Future of Microsoft - geetarista
http://windowsitpro.com/windows-azure/azure-future-microsoft
======
venomsnake
Paul Thurrot has a long list of microsoft futures that somehow failed to gain
traction for the 5+ years I have been reading winsupersite.

Windows Phone 7 was the future, then Windows Phone 8, then Windows 8 and RT.
Also Microsoft managed to snatch parity straight out of the jaws of victory in
the last console generation.

I admit that in the case of Azure he has a stronger case, but the cloud is far
from the endgame. The pendulum between centralization and decentralization has
swung a few times already.

And there is the issue of trust. I can thrust "insanely awesome startup" that
they will hold and respect my data and fight tooth and nail to protect it. but
what happens when Microsoft is subpoenaed to deliver data that is on their
servers but the VMs are operated by other company? They tried something with
seizing domains - going straight for Verisign.

